# Inconsiderate Fisherman cost me $$$$ Today..



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

I've had my boat parked at Beacon Bay for about a year now...

Anyway we have a new crappie fisherman out there who likes to throw you boat bumpers into your boat so he can fish up and down the pier beside your boat with no restrictions.. and does not put them back..

Noticed my boat bumpers were in my boat a few weeks ago and my boat took a beating when the wind got high...

Well I thought maybe I forgot? I knew I didn't though..

Went back last week and it was the same thing again so I put a couple of small tires on the pier for back up...

Went this morning to fish and the boat bumpers were in the boat again and the tires were missing...

Then I noticed all the boat bumpers on the pier side of boats were also in their boats or wrapped around the railing out of the way..

Now I have a whole torn into my poontoon and so does 2 other poontoon boats there.....

It's bad enough dealing with some of the 300hp $60,000 bass boat morons crashing into a school of white bass or strippers while you fishing or ripping down a creek while your fishing... Or people fishing close enough to you to fish out of your boat when you start catching them.. Now This!!

I almost got into a fight last year with a guy who screwed the whole stripper bite up several times in a row by blasting through schools and then later did it to schools of white bass..
I went over to him and tried being nice and explain why he should not do that but since he had a 300hp 60k boat and made sure everyone knew it by going 60 mph every chance he got, he thought he knew everything and told me what I could do with my advice....



The good thing is most fisherman (all 2cooler's I've met) are very considerate......but some people just push my buttons and need a good old fashion spanking..

Thanks for screwing up my days off moron..


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Well it's Crappie season so why not just go out there will a fishing pole in hand and wait for him/her to come by and see who is doing it?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

You might want to place a game camera out there and see if you can get some pictures. Most people are considerate but there are always one or two that is not even on here we have one or two that like to post negative comments about others. I think most of those people couldn't catch a fish if it was in the boat with them. I have been really surprised that I have not seen any fights on the main lake over people running into the schools of fish. I know last year there was a big cruiser that would run up on a school and several and I meen several boats had said some stuff to them. Try the game camera and see what you get.

Matt


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel. There are just TOO Many inconsiderate people on the water these days. Those "$60,000.00" Bassboat Owners are NOT near the problem that I experienced with a $150,000.00 Yacht that was trying to chase Striped Bass last year with us. I finally got fed up with him as well as some 20 to 30 other city people that do Not have enough sense to watch the Local fishermen to learn what we do to catch fish on this lake. 

Things at Bacon Bay should begin to straighten out pretty soon as they will be open every day again soon.....or so I have been told.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

I had to pull the boat out of the water today because of the hole..... Drive 110 miles round trip to go back and get my trailer after driving 55 miles to come fish.. 

Not a great day but I've had worse days.. 

I have my boat at the farm near goodrich now..and will have it fixed here in polk county..


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I know it isn't always possible but I d set them up. When I seen them TOUCH my boat. I would fish along their way till i got close. Then I d kick anything that I could into the water, and reach over there and snag their pole. Snap ! and that thing would be in two pieces.
Then I d smile real big and say "you wanted to touch my stuff" and look at my boat. "So I wanted to touch yours."
my temper sometimes gets the best of me


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Lone Eagle said:


> I know exactly how you feel. There are just TOO Many inconsiderate people on the water these days. Those "$60,000.00" Bassboat Owners are NOT near the problem that I experienced with a $150,000.00 Yacht that was trying to chase Striped Bass last year with us. I finally got fed up with him as well as some 20 to 30 other city people that do Not have enough sense to watch the Local fishermen to learn what we do to catch fish on this lake.
> 
> Things at Bacon Bay should begin to straighten out pretty soon as they will be open every day again soon.....or so I have been told.


Yep, they were doing work there today and I've been told the new owner (who was the previous owner) is going to redo most everything there..

-------------------------------------------------------

I recall that Yacht but that one guy and his friends, in their brand new bass boat, just sticks in my mind because I saw him two weeks in a row and he was ready to fight as soon as I aproached him ...
I waited until the second time to give him a talk.. I'm sure someone had already jumped him about it before we crossed paths because he was ready to kill all other fisherman..

And I was being nice... for a minute or so

Like I said before... Most fisherman are good and considerate people... But the bad ones have me fishing during weekdays now.. When possible..

But I'm over it now.... All smiles this late afternoon.... Just had to rant to get it out of my system..

Now If UT can win, the day won't be so bad..


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

I own a high dollar bass boat that will do 80mph - am I being lumped in with that group too?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Lone Eagle that could have been the same boat I saw last year. Several people hit the side of it with their lures. I would try to get on the downside of the school and let the fish come to me and then they would run up on them. They would run about 1\3 throttle and you better hang on cause that wake would throw you out of a boat. I could not believe they were striper fishin out of that boat. I am glad I didn't have to pay for the fuel.

Matt


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

BuckCarraway said:


> I own a high dollar bass boat that will do 80mph - am I being lumped in with that group too?


 If you read my entire post, I wouldn't think you would have to ask that question..
But maybe I was not clear enough..

Since you did ask......and to keep everyone who has a fast high dollar bass boat and any boat that cost 60k from getting mad at me.... Including several close friends and family members....

Let me say this.... It has nothing to do with high dollar fast bass boats... which I have owned two of in the past....

It has to do with the high dollar fast bass boats who do what I was specificaly talking about.. And any other type of boats that do those things I mentioned... No matter if you paid 10 bucks for it or 100 million bucks...

Everyone knows inconsiderant people come in all flavors and from every social class..

Some do have high dollar bass boats that go very fast.... some fish at a marina and move your boat bumper floats...

As I said a few times, most boaters and fisherman are great people...

I pretty sure you are a good guy and was not lumping you in with the others..

And I'm not being a smart *****, just making things clear to not offend the innocent or any of my friends on this message board....


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

No offense taken - I was just poking at your statement...


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

A neighbor down the street had his truck broke into. He put up a game cam and covered the flash up so the theives did not know he took their picture. Next day he turned the photos into the police department. They were taken to jail. He painted the case the same color as his house so you could not even tell it was there.

Or sit and wait.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

I had a 25 ft cuddy run up on Shadslinger and I last year when we were ambushing the stripers and his wash came clean over the back of the Destiny, so I obliged him I eased her around 180 degrees raised the jack plate as high as it would go then trimmed the motor up just a tad and hammered on it! Much to their surprise their was not a dry spot on that boat including the 5 morons that were fishing on it! When they would take off when the school would go down half of that crew would be on their ----- because he took off with no warning! Would not be suprised that someone didn't get hurt!!


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

BuckCarraway said:


> No offense taken - I was just poking at your statement...


 Good... I was hoping for that... 
Just wanted to head it off at the pass..


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Tecohorn,*

I wouldn't encourage you to confront the perpetrator directly, due to your boat being left there all of the time. You might find it sitting on the bottom next time. The person your upset about is very likely an illegal fisherman, due to his other practices. I would tell the local game warden about the problem and see if he can help or advise you how to best handle the situation, especially after you get a few pictures. Good luck and don't let the foolish get to you, life is short, as it is! Hook'em Horns!


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

In the late 80's I was fishing lake Belton, in central Tx.. The hybreds were on the surface and about 6 or 7 boats were casting into them. Some jerk drove thru the middle of the school, and stopped about 20 yrds past them. Of course they went down. We went over to his boat,,, I jumped in ,,, took my Buck knife and cut his gas line at the engine. Got back into my boat, and we left... he never said a word,, I assume someone towed him back to the dock. ( but I doubt if it was any of the fishermen.)


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The boat megafish is talking about is named _*"Express Yourself"*_ , and he sure did, there was no doubt in anyone's mind that he showed his behind real well.
He not only ruined striper fishing for everyone else, they did not catch any either, because he ran his twin engine monster boat into the school and put them down, as well as being a saftey hazard to all boats around with the huge wake the ugly boat threw over everyone.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I feel for your pain. It drives me crazy to see inconsiderate fisherman, saltwater or fresh treat others like they own the water. Heck, the jet skiers are terrible too. I was fishing in Caney Creek a month ago and two idiots on jet skis went flying by me making 2 foot wakes. They didn't even look my way b/c they knew what they were doing and didn't even care. Amazing thing was I was way way up the creek in the tighter areas where they don't even have room to turn around.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks SS I was across from you that day and was trying to remember the name of that boat. I know I almost got thrown off the front of my boat and my wife got a nasty bruise on her shin from that yahoo. I looked over at Matt and a wave just about came over the front of his boat. I threw a big pencil popper at them. Jerks! I remeber the driver of the boat being quite large if my memeory serves me correctly.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's him Boomhauer75. He had a crew of big fellows with him. It stands to reason that the next time he is that unsafe around other boaters we get his TX#, call the game warden and inform the law that he is not following the rules of the waterways by being responsible for what his wake does to endanger others.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> That's him Boomhauer75. He had a crew of big fellows with him. It stands to reason that the next time he is that unsafe around other boaters we get his TX#, call the game warden and inform the law that he is not following the rules of the waterways by being responsible for what his wake does to endanger others.


Sounds good to me SS. People that act like are putting others in harms way.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Hope next time that happens you don't suddenly have "engine"trouble and have to shoot off a 12ga flare for help


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

BuckCarraway said:


> I own a high dollar bass boat that will do 80mph - am I being lumped in with that group too?


If you do 80 mph around others who are fishing then yeah probably.

As far as the other guy touching your bumpers and causing damage to your boat, thats grounds for a TKO.


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

I dont understand why he cant fish with the bumbers there, is he fishing out of a boat? how can he get in between? I must not underdtand the situation. sounds like a problem we have in East mata in the fall when working the birds. except they can get there big ships out there. TG. what is wrong with people these days...no common sence or just plain DA and dont give a hoot. SS


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

tecohorn said:


> I've had my boat parked at Beacon Bay for about a year now...
> 
> ..


Tecohorn,

I've been thinking about taking out a slip there myself...but I've always been bothered by the lack of anyone being around to provide any form of security. The crappie fishers there actually go on the boats, I've seen them do it...and of course, it would be easy to just lift whatever they want off the boats. Not a good situation, IMO. I don't think they should allow anyone other than boats owners and their parties mingling around the boats.

If they don't get their stuff together, I won't get a slip there and probably will just sell my pontoon boat.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Guess what folks? I got to meet that piece of garbage in Express Yourself today. I had an 8 year old kid in my boat up Kickapoo creek today and I backed down from this piece of garbage, TX 2350 FA is the TX number and I will have a chat with this individual at a later date. We were fishing at Rocky and Kickapoo today and this punk and another boat were drifting with the wind in our direction. We had been anchored a while in this spot and not in the middle of the channel. As they got closer we had to bring in our lines so they would not run over them and then we thought they were going to rrun into us if we did not say something. I asked him if he was goin to BS would he move and not his us. He started to cuss me and that did not sit real well with me. As I said before I had an 8 year old with me so this was one of the few times that I bit my tongue and got his TX number. He then tried to run over our lines at the back of the boat and his buddy in the Epress had an attitude just like him. WE SHALL MEET AGAIN !!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wish I would have been there with you Matt. Of all people up in that creek he shows himself.

Thanks for getting that TX number!!!

Matt if you find the GW # PM it to me or post it here. I want to load it into my phone for future use.

SS do you have the local wardens number? Shoot it to me please!


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Tecohorn,
> 
> I've been thinking about taking out a slip there myself...but I've always been bothered by the lack of anyone being around to provide any form of security. The crappie fishers there actually go on the boats, I've seen them do it...and of course, it would be easy to just lift whatever they want off the boats. Not a good situation, IMO. I don't think they should allow anyone other than boats owners and their parties mingling around the boats.
> 
> If they don't get their stuff together, I won't get a slip there and probably will just sell my pontoon boat.


I never leave anything in my boat .... Except for the few things I can lock up in the two storage bins.. Electronics and fishing gear leave with me after i'm done fishing..

Several of the guy's are 70 to 85 years old and a couple even fish out of those wheel chairs scooters..... I've know a few of the guy's for many years as well... The few I talked to said they would do their best to police the area better.... 
They don't want to lose their fishing spot and I'd hate for them to lose it as well... Only one has a boat there that I know of....

I was told Beacon Bay is under new mangement and things will get better... We will see.. 
There is a lot more activity going on there...

Not sure If I will put the boat back or not..... I'm paid up till the end of the month..


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

You should string a steel cable just below the water line across the crick and see how many lower units you can collect. And if you catch the A-HOLE pulling your fenders you should take a 12 gauge to the floor of his boat. Then you could have a reef.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

slabseaker said:


> I dont understand why he cant fish with the bumbers there, is he fishing out of a boat? how can he get in between? I must not underdtand the situation. sounds like a problem we have in East mata in the fall when working the birds. except they can get there big ships out there. TG. what is wrong with people these days...no common sence or just plain DA and dont give a hoot. SS


It's a boat slip or stall... It has a 22-24 ft pier and they fish/jig along the length of your boat... between your boat and the pier/walk way..... The crappie are under the boat in the pine tops and other structure sucken down 7-9 feet under each slip or stall...... There is only 6-8 inches of space 20-24 ft long... If your floating boat bumpers/fenders are in the water they have to pull up their pole every 5-6 feet or so... Instead of being able to just freely jig the length of you boat back and forth with no obstructions....

I've also noticed a few jig's and hooks broken off in the bumber tie down ropes before... I was nice enough to leave those jigs stuck in a tire so someone could re-use them.... Instead of keeping them..

This is a new problem.... It didn't happen last year.. I've never had anything stolen out of my boat or any vandalism..

I'm sure the word will get around and that *** whipe will stop doing it or leave or be caught and used as chum..

I'm hopeful it will never happen again... And I really don't thing it will...

The guy's understand it's a privilage to be able to fish there since it's on private property and have always been very respectful at least while a boat owner is present..


----------



## redfish6547 (Feb 4, 2010)

Carry a large pole with some 8 ounce weights and a large treble hook and cast it in their boat and jerk it around a couple of times .


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> That's him Boomhauer75. He had a crew of big fellows with him. It stands to reason that the next time he is that unsafe around other boaters we get his TX#, call the game warden and inform the law that he is not following the rules of the waterways by being responsible for what his wake does to endanger others.


I remember that boat! We tried our hardest to stay away from him plus stay on fish. It was a good plan but didn't really work for us very well. Think we gave up the chase early and found a spot on the other end of the lake WAYYYY away from him.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds like the local Game Warder needs to be informed of this low life scum bucket.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Pm sent to the game warden with cc to others.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Tecohorn,

Went out this morning out of Beacon Bay and talked "RC" after getting back to ramp. He said they were going to replace all the covered in the water stalls with new stalls with boat lifts. He told me he wasn't renting out space in the old stalls right now because construction expected to start right away.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Tecohorn,
> 
> Went out this morning out of Beacon Bay and talked "RC" after getting back to ramp. He said they were going to replace all the covered in the water stalls with new stalls with boat lifts. He told me he wasn't renting out space in the old stalls right now because construction expected to start right away.


I just heard that as well, that is part of the "planned work" I talked about in my other post..

That would eliminate the problem I had..


----------



## fishhound (Aug 5, 2008)

*"I am in a tournement"*

Yeah I like it when they pull up on you and try to fish the same fish on the same bed that you are fishing for. But what makes it ok is when he says " I dont mean to be all on top of you but I am in a tournement". Well Mr. tournement fishermen I pay the same launch fees,the same licence fees and buy the same fishing gear. But boy you better not come anywhere close to one of those wrapped rockets without getting the evil eye. Just makes you want to catch a 10# sow and put her in the ice chest in front of him.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

fishhound said:


> Yeah I like it when they pull up on you and try to fish the same fish on the same bed that you are fishing for. But what makes it ok is when he says " I dont mean to be all on top of you but I am in a tournement". Well Mr. tournement fishermen I pay the same launch fees,the same licence fees and buy the same fishing gear. But boy you better not come anywhere close to one of those wrapped rockets without getting the evil eye. Just makes you want to catch a 10# sow and put her in the ice chest in front of him.


I agree! Maybe we need to start a TX Number thread. When we see these idiots out there doing this stuff, maybe we need to post their TX number, boat descriptions and description of the driver on 2coolfishing. That way the rest of us know who to look out for and maybe, just maybe they might read it and see it was them and stop. I doubt it though.

However, I am going to start writing down their TX numbers and giving the info to the game warders if they are too dangerous with their wakes and/or boat driving.

I wrote down a guys TX number a few years back when I was crappie fishing below the lake Houston dam. First, he ran my jug lines that I had set out on the river for catfish while I was crappie fishing. I saw him with the last jug in his hand as I went around the corner. He just dropped it and motored off. Then he was catching more than 25 crappie per person and also keeping smaller ones. He was storing them up under a front hatch of his boat.

I called the local game warder (I keep their number in my cell phone) and by the time I got back to the doc after lunch, he had the guy in the parking lot writing him tickets.

Oh, I forgot to mention that he was also smoking pot, which I told the game warden about too!!!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I know 3 or 4 of us that have the TX number & the GW's number so when this idiot causes anoter dangerous situation we will all be calling the GW at the same time.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

tecohorn said:


> I've had my boat parked at Beacon Bay for about a year now...
> 
> Anyway we have a new crappie fisherman out there who likes to throw you boat bumpers into your boat so he can fish up and down the pier beside your boat with no restrictions.. and does not put them back..
> 
> ...


Are we talking strippers or stripers?


----------



## Mako$Money (Aug 28, 2009)

For what it's worth, Guys if ya can hit this sucker in the ***** pocket everytime you see him on the water! ( I am talk'n about the inconsiderte idiot who thinks the water is his and only his) this is the best way to get to him. Everytime! you see him on the water call in on him! I don't fish much at all around livingston due to distance mainly but if I ever do and this idiot comes around I will for sure make the call on him for creating a hazard to another vessel not to mention file any type of complaint or charges I can. Remember this also if you have the correct cell phone you can make a short movie of his actions and this can be used against him. I hate inconsiderate idiots in any situation! Ever have an idiot come flying by you on the 2 lane hiway and almost cause you a wreck? only for you to pull up next to them at the red light!!
STUPID IDIOTS!! OK, enough, grinding my teethe again!! SORRY GUYS!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I always have my camera on the boat and it shoots movies also!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I am good at makin amatuer movies also (LOL) and carry a camera that does video. Also a phone call was made to a local GW in Livingston today. Nice little conversation we had about this individual. Now 2 GW'S are aware of this problem.

Matt


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Kenneth is pulling down all of the "stored on the water" stalls and replacing them with lifts. The new lifts will be 24" X 10'. At least five times the cost. The work has started in the coner and they will proceed toward the store. If it takes more than a few days to fix your boat your stall may not be there when you get back. Did you talk to LC or Jim about your problem?


----------



## BusterH (Jan 22, 2010)

In todays time of fast and furrious we forget maners and what the Book says about treating others. Now that you have had both cheeks slapped it is time to find out who is doing this and post his boat on the web to let others know who is being so rude. Maybe when he is shun he will get the message. I don't know if this web site will approve of the posting but it doesn't hurt to do what is right and non violent.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Growing up in Highlands and living in Baytown for forty years Trinity Bay has become a lot worse than here. Use to fish during the weekdays down there but now I can't tell much difference between weekdays and weekends. Bad thing is the guides complain about it but sometimes they're as (blank).


----------

